# Finless Freddie's at DC



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Went out and trolled around DC today. Action was hot for planters in Wallsburg Bay and along the state park shore. Bank fisherman were having good success as well. Lots of fun if you are having a mean bout of cabin fever like I was. Anything shiny was catching fish. Boat ramp is clear with no docks.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What the heck are you doing in DC? That's democrat territory!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope......starting in January, DC is Republican territory. I doubt that they will do anything to improve the condition of the planters at Deer Creek though. Some of those fish look like they need rehab.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I feel stupid. I read DC, as in District of Columbia. I'm thinking SS went on a trip back east and went for a little fishing trip while he was there. Then on his next post he mentions Deer Creek and a light comes on in my head. Der, Chuck ain't paying attention. SS was probably scratching his head and thinking "WTH, that Longbow ain't right".


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No need to feel stupid bow. Just remember this; DC in Utah has Finless Freddies, DC on the east coast has Balless Barneys. That's the main difference!:grin:------SS


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently Stephen Colbert fishes in the Reflecting Pool:


----------

